# Lennox Serefina question



## patrizio (Aug 27, 2012)

Hi, I am new to gas stoves although I do have a small wood stove for occasional use. I have a credit at a store where the only thing I'm interested in purchasing is a gas stove. The only model they carry that I would consider is the Serefina. Could somebody answer these questions?

Is the casting of good quality?
Does the flame give a realistic presentation?
Would the enamel painted models look ok in a formal setting?
Would 30,000btu over heat a 500sqf room? (lots of openings to other rooms)
Whats the general quality of the lennox hearth products?
Is the Lennox Hearth sale going to have an impact on parts, warranty, etc?
Would I need a white stove pipe to match a white finish or is matte black ok?
I know some answers to these questions will be opinion based. That's ok. Thanks in advance!


----------



## pyrotom (Aug 27, 2012)

I believe the Serefina is one of the products that Lennox inherited when they bought Country Stove a few years back. It is one to the best products they have to offer.

The burner and logs are not a Lennox design, they came from the Country Stove line and are much prettier than most of the Lennox product, IMHO.

As for a "formal" setting . . . I don't know how well any freestanding stove works. Freestanding stoves tend to look a little rustic.It don't think enamel vs. matte finish is going to make any difference.

30,000 BTUs should be able to heat 1000 sq. feet or more, unless you're in Canada or Alaska or something.

The general quality of Lennox products is solid, but more of their products are focused on the "builder" market. In my opinion, the products they acquired when they bought Country Stove are a good step above the rest of their line.

Who knows what will happen if/when Lennox gets sold? For Heat & Glo, being bought by Hon was a good thing; for Majestic, being bought by a teacher's pension fund was a bad thing. Generally speaking, the parts that go bad - thermocouples, thermopiles, valves, etc. - are common throughout the industry, so finding them later is no big deal.

I prefer the stove pipe to match the stove, but either is fine. Some colors - like the Majolica Brown - are very difficult to match and I'd prefer to stick with the matte black finish on the vent pipe.


----------



## Heatsource (Aug 27, 2012)

I'm only familiar with the earlier models, made before they bought out Country, was not impressed with the castings or enamel work.
I'm not sure if the castings are still china or not, we dont have one on the floor for me to check out further


----------

